# Waste Disposal



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Skyscraper of waste: Greater Jakarta drowning in mountains of trash


Do you ever count the amount of waste you produce? Greater Jakarta, with more than 30 million people, sends more than 14,000 tons of waste to eight landfills every day. To put it into perspective, the waste that Greater Jakarta has produced in the past three years could fill up Jakarta’s tallest...



www.thejakartapost.com


----------

